
Pasting ASCII-Friendly Firefox Logo Shows Mr Robot Promotion - pandatigox
https://jsbin.com/revuduzuja/edit?html,output
======
pandatigox
The logo is pasted from here: [https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/new-firefox-
new-firefox-ico...](https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/new-firefox-new-firefox-
icon/)

